# :77  354-

## gjk

.
   .
 1  2012      354-  06.05.2011
          77-  10.02.2004,         .
,  354-          .
 77-   " " (    -     "") -    ,     .
  ,    354-  ?    ?

----------


## Lisaya



----------


## zak1c

*gjk*,        ,      
  ,   ,     +   =>

----------


## gjk

> 


,  .   ,    . ,     / 40 000        , !    ,  1-   7 000 000 ,  1 200 000   ,      3-4   .

   -         . ,        (/)    ,  .             - 24,53 /2.         ,   .          -  ?   /  +       .  /   -     ,    ,  , 1-2    .
         . . ,             (     ),        ))




> zak1c 
> gjk,        ,      
>    ,   ,     +   =>


   ? 
 354-       ,      ,         .
 77-    ,        ,   . ,       ,    77-   .

 .  1      . 
1)       .    
2)    -     .
3)     -   .

    ,   ...    ,            /.

----------


## zak1c

> 77-    ,        ,   .


 - 
     ,  ,

----------


## 7272

> - 24,53


 ,         .



> /   -     ,


 ,       .     ,   -,    ,            



> 77-    ,        ,   . ,       ,    77-   .


   ,        ,         .



> ,   ...


                  .

        ,        ,         ..    .     ,     .

----------


## 7272

> ,  ,


        ,        -   ?    .

----------


## zak1c

> 


  ?

----------


## 7272

.    ,   .

----------


## 7272

,      .

----------

> ...  1      . 
> 1)       .    
> 2)    -     .
> 3)     -   ...


 77-      1- 
       ,    (     5%)

----------

,    ?   ?

----------


## zak1c

*7272*,

----------


## 7272

> 7272,


.

----------


## 7272

> ,    ?   ?


    ,                .            .

----------


## zak1c

> .


  ,

----------


## gjk

> 77-      1- 
>        ,    (     5%)


.
     ,        .           ,    ,   .    ,   . .

 ,   ,        .

   .   ,     77-      354-?   77-  ,  ,         2012    ,          .  . .       -           (.4  .11  7      29.11.2011  571- -      2012 )

      ...

----------

> ,                .            .


,      ,      -
     ,     
       ?
         ...

----------

> ,


,  

   / 
      , ..   ,  ,  
   ( )

----------


## 7272

> ,


?   ?      ,                .

----------

> .
>      ,        .           ,    ,   .    ,   . .
> 
>  ,   ,        .
> 
>    .   ,     77-      354-?   77-  ,  ,         2012    ,          .  . .       -           (.4  .11  7      29.11.2011  571- -      2012 )
> 
>       ...


      ,   
  ,  
,    ...

----------


## zak1c

> ( )

----------


## zak1c

> ,                .


   :    ?

----------


## 7272

> ...


  ,    ,      ,     .,     ,     .             .         .      ..
    ,    .  .

----------


## 7272

> :    ?


                          ,        ,     ,                   .

----------


## 7272

857   27.08.12 "    2012-2014    . ..."   .

----------


## _

, ,   ()        ,              ,         ,              ,       ?  ,    -   ,      ,       .  .,    ,    ?

----------


## 7272

.                   ,         .        .          .         2013 ,  .

----------


## _

,  ,        . :Frown:

----------


## 7272

.        ,        .               ,         .

----------


## _

,       13-      ,    -      ,              ?

----------


## 7272

(   ),     "",             ""    .

----------


## _

2010 ,      ,    .         ,    .

----------


## 7272

.      ,       ,     ,      .      ,        ,           .
        .
     ,    .

----------

> 857   27.08.12 "    2012-2014    . ..."   .


    ,     

     )))        -

----------

> .      ,       ,     ,      .      ,        ,           .
>         .
>      ,    .


 
       ,      ,

----------


## 7272

http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/1036532/

         -      . 

        .     ,     .   ,   ,      .

,  1  2012          .     ,          ,  ,      ,    .

    .           10-   .        .

  ,           ,     ,      .    1            2%.

       ,      ,      ,         .  ,  ,   ,         .

          :    ,       .

       ,   .

,   ,       ,         .

 ,  ,    .     ,            ,   .

 ,          .  50%       .    , ,   .

        ,   .

 ,           .      ,       .

----------


## _

> http://www.newsland.ru/news/detail/id/1036532/
> 
>          -      .


  :Smilie:

----------


## gjk

,  - ))
 ,          ?
       ? (.     ).  307- ( ?).    ,        ,        1994-( 96-)   ,     2    -    .
      -            ,   .

,       .    -         .       .   - -     ,       .

 ,    ,       , -   :     (      01.09.12),           .
,      .  ,        ,   10    .

  (  ),  ,  731- " "        ..       ,          excel  word, . ""    ?

----------


## 7272

> (  ),  ,  731- " "        ..       ,          excel  word, . ""    ?


  (   ),   .

----------


## _

,   -      ?      ,   ,   ,

----------


## 7272

> ,   -      ?


     ,    .

----------

> 27.08.2012 N 857
> "    2012 - 2014               "
> (  "          2012 - 2014 ")
> 
> 
> 
> www.consultant.ru
> 
>  : 13.09.2012
> ...


          ,      . ,       354 .             .    .

----------


## _

10  2012 . N 468-




        27  2012 . N 857 "    2012-2014               "   :
1. ,                                ,       23  2006 . N 307,           ,      11  1994 . N 41 "               ".
2.       1  2012 .
3.                -     ..


..

----------

> 10  2012 . N 468-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *        27  2012 . N 857 "    2012-2014               "*   :
> 1. ,     ...
> 2.       1  2012 .
> 3.                -     ..
> ...


       ,         .    ?     ,    354.

----------

.    ,   .      .



> :      ""  "".    ,  .""  .    "",   ,  2 ..1-4.  .. 14-28 ..307.
>          :
> 
> 1.    6    :
> "     23  2006 . N 307 "     " (   , 2006, N 23, . 2501),    15 - 28     ,    ( ,          ),   1 - 4  N 2    ( ,          ),     1  2015 .".
> 2.               ,   :
> )  76    : "        ,                  .";
> )  77    : "          ,                  .".

----------


## 86

!  354 -,       .        (    ),     (  ),       .        ?   -    :Frown:

----------


## Vit45

> .
>    .
>  1  2012      354-  06.05.2011
>           77-  10.02.2004,         .
> ,  354-          .
>  77-   " " (    -     "") -    ,     .
>   ,    354-  ?    ?


         77-.         23.12.2009 N 5-09-121.     ( ..    307-,   354- )    157     541  .

----------


## usersha

77    !  

           ?                           ?????????????

----------


## Vit45

> 77    !  
> 
>            ?                           ?????????????


1.   -    (    - )              .      .  ,      .

2.      (    ) ,    ,     ,       .

3.      ,    ,                  354-,   307-.  , ,     -    ,         ?             .     354-  307-.

4.        ,  ,   77  .        ,     ,     . 

5.     354-  77,  ,      .   77    -          ,         + ()       (  ),            .   , ..       .  , 77 (   354-)    ,      (+),      .    (  ) 261-,             2012 .
 354-   ,   ,                   ,       (         ,        )    ,           .       ?            ,  ,    ,     .        ()           ,      .  ,         ?     ,   ,       ,  ..  ,   ,       ( ).        354- -     ,   ,   ,     (      ).      ,   ,         (         ).    ,             3-5 ,           .       "  ".  77 ,   , .

5.          .   (  307-   354-)     .     (      ),    77           .

----------

> , ..


 
       ,   
  -  ,     
     ,   
     ,    
    ?
      ,    ?




      ,     
,    
    ,     

    ?

  ,      ,   ,   
 ,       

:          , ..

----------


## usersha

Vit45,              .    .             77     .       .   !         307            .             ?!

----------


## Vit45

> ,   
>   -  ,     
>      ,   
>      ,    
>     ?
>       ,    ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


         ,        .             .     ,           .              ,        .                   ,   354- (     3-5 ,     ).                   .
    ( ) ,            (      ,      ),     (            ).                ( ? -   ).    ,        , , . 

   .
            ,       (   ).   - .    ,       ,       .      ,    .  ,          ,            .  ,           ,     ,   (         ).      ,  77,    354- (   ),       -   ?    ,      .

     ,      (  )            .    ,     (    ).  77  354- (   )  .    ,   77       ,   354-      (       )             .
     .  77  354-       ,    , , .               -           ( , , , ),        .      -    ,     .   ,                 ,      (),   ,  , .    -     (    - ,    ),       ,     ,    ( ).

----------

*Vit45*,     
      (  )
   ,   () -   , ..    ,     
     ,     ,             , ..     

  -    ,   ..,        
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,       (   ).   - .    ,       ,


 
            ,     
     , ..     :Smilie: 

      , .. -     

    ,   - 
    :    ,      , ..

----------

> 


   ?
   ,    
  -

----------


## Vit45

> Vit45,              .    .             77     .       .   !         307            .             ?!


 *usersh'*,    ,     ,    ,      ,      .  50-  , -,   ,       .     .

    .          -    .   ,  ,      "" (?),         (     )   ,   .       .  ,        .  

       ,     .         usersh'.   ,     .

----------


## Vit45

> *Vit45*,     
>       (  )
>    ,   () -   , ..    ,     
>      ,     ,             , ..     
> 
>   -    ,   ..,


 ,      ,   ,  ,  ,          .   ,         .          ,    ,  .     ,       .  ,         . 
     , ..        ,   ,    .              .         77       ,   354-        (   ).
              ,         .

         .        .         .        354-,   ,   ,    ,          ,     5- ,        (. 40-  354-).      ,           "  ".        ,         (    77   354-).          .

     ,         ,   ,      .     ( )     77  354-.     .

----------

> 


-    , -     :Smilie:

----------

> .        .         .


,    ,        ..,        ?
    ,  
   ,

----------


## Vit45

> ,     
>      , ..    
> 
>       , .. -     
> 
>     ,   - 
>     :    ,      , ..


        .    (   )    ,  '.     ,    .                  ,    ,    -    .               .        1      0,1  (   10%),    100             (   0,1%).      .            ,   .           (    ).    ,  ,         ,  ,   .      .  ,   ,         5 .

----------

,      ,

----------


## Vit45

> -    , -


      .    .

----------


## 7272

> ,   .


 ,       ,   ,    ,           .

----------


## Vit45

> ,    ,        ..,        ?
>     ,  
>    ,


    .        (   )    (   )    .         53.       ( )  .            .

       ,    .           ,      .     

   ,          .    ,          ,   .       5-  58- .

----------

> ,          .    ,          ,   .       5-  58- .


 -      ,

----------


## Vit45

> ,      ,


 ** * 7272* ( 64)     ,     ,      ,      .    ,            . ,    ,           ,     . 
 ,      ,      .   ?   ,        . .       ,   (  )       .       ,       .    .

-,      ,   (  ).      .           .      .   .

 ,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,         .


 ?     ,  ,    .  ?          !    



> ,           "  ".       ,         (    77   354-).          .


      ?

----------


## 7272

> 7272 ( 64)     ,     ,      ,      .    ,            . ,    ,           ,     .


        ,           ,        .

----------


## 7272

> ?     ,  ,    .


              , ,      ,    (  ).

----------


## Lisaya

,       .     :Smilie:

----------

.           ,  ,    ..           .       ,  ,    , ,         - ,     2,       2 . 2 ,   2    200   ,    4-   65 .   .      , .          2.  :Frown:

----------


## zak1c

**,

----------

> .           ,  ,    ..           .       ,  ,    , ,         - ,     2,       2 . 2 ,   2    200   ,    4-   65 .   .      , .          2.


 
 ,     ? 

,  ,      ,   ?

----------


## Lisaya

**,  .  .

----------

